# Suprfast BBQ Thread



## suprfast (Oct 14, 2009)

I hope this is the right place, if not too bad.  I was going to post this in the healthy section, but you will soon see why i didnt.

MEAT, its whats for dinner.

Let me start off by showing off the beast of beasts.  It needs a touch up of paint, but still performs like a champ.  As you can see it is a 55gallon drum(that was 100% brand new, never seen a chemical in its life, nor had the horrible lining on the inside) that has been modified with one ball valve and two close thread ports on the bottom for oxygen.  I modified a weber bbq that i found so i can have extra room to make it a double decker smoker.  Enjoy.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 14, 2009)

Why my friend, that is just beautiful!

I loves me some BBQ.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay, now what does it do.  

how does bbq beef short ribs and st louis style pork ribs sound?  Probably not as good as they look.
















This is the membrane that must be removed











Mustard is used merely as a medium for the rub to stick.  Mustard flavor is gone after the smoke.




















A little sauce and its done





Oh so tender.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 14, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Why my friend, that is just beautiful!
> 
> I loves me some BBQ.



You chimed in too soon, now take a look


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 14, 2009)

suprfast said:


> You chimed in too soon, now take a look



What? You're now gonna tell me that the droppings from the meat to the coals is gonna cause me cancer? 

Well, how about movement my good friend.

Besides, cancer is the new black.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 14, 2009)

I have no idea what you just said, but thanks for looking


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## IronAddict (Oct 14, 2009)

I guess that's just a west coast thing!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2009)

another smoker eh?

I like your homemade smoker.  That is pretty sweet.

I use a weber smokey mountain.

I have a pretty mean pulled pork,  need to try some short ribs though. they look good.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 14, 2009)

Im in CA, how much more west coast can you get unless you are in Hawaii/Alaska.

I started with the red bullet Brinkman electric when i lived in an APT(ill post pics of some goodies from those days) and upgraded to a large brinkman Smoke n Pit(with side box) that i disliked.  Decided to build a drum when i found out it was cheap to do so, and i love vertical smokers more than offsets.

Im not a big pork person but it goes great for parties.  Im learning to eat pork a little more and more now that im trying to up my BBQ skills.

Enough talking more pictures

Smoked chicken breast with bbq sauce


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 14, 2009)

A good griller next door makes a great best friend!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 14, 2009)

I love to feed friends, stop on by.  I usually make so much extra and send it home with the company


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2009)

suprfast said:


> I love to feed friends, stop on by.  I usually make so much extra and send it home with the company



Yep the joys of smoking.

I always get asked to cook something up for parties or functions with friends


----------



## jurg (Oct 15, 2009)

you rule..i got hungry now. fuck


----------



## suprfast (Oct 15, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Yep the joys of smoking.
> 
> I always get asked to cook something up for parties or functions with friends



I think that is one of the best feelings of BBQ.  Ive been smoking for some time now and im always wondering if people truly like the food as much as i do, or if they are just being nice.  When they ask for some ribs, tri tip, or lamb i know that they really do like it.  

Pulling a tri tip out right now.  Keep updated for this weekends pics. 
kris


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2009)

suprfast said:


> I think that is one of the best feelings of BBQ.  Ive been smoking for some time now and im always wondering if people truly like the food as much as i do, or if they are just being nice.  When they ask for some ribs, tri tip, or lamb i know that they really do like it.
> 
> Pulling a tri tip out right now.  Keep updated for this weekends pics.
> kris




Nice keep wanting to try a tri-tip.  Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 15, 2009)

Ive heard rumors that the more up north a person is, even in the states, the harder it is to find a "tri tip".  From what i read on BBQ forums i frequent, they just rename the "tri tip" that we know with its actual cut of "BOTTOM SIRLOIN".

Not sure if this is an issue in Canada.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep same cut. different name.

Just have to have a butcher   you won't find it in a grocery store around here.

The Butcher I use, is pretty big in the Canadian smoking ring.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, this is a BBQ thread for all.  Post up the pics of smoked protein.  Maybe ill get new ideas and recipes to try out.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is a whole pork shoulder on my WSM  18 lbs


----------



## suprfast (Oct 15, 2009)

nice bark.  Did you foil it at all?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2009)

suprfast said:


> nice bark.  Did you foil it at all?



No foil at all.  tons of fat and connective tissue in the meat to the melts off and keeps it moist.  I think it took 16 hrs to cook


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok I love this thread! Way to go!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 15, 2009)

If you like, then i shall post more.

Dinner for tonight(well not all the dinner, just the meat portion)

Smoked tri tip w/mesquite and hickory wood
Removed all fat(just watching my figure ladies).  Coated with Worcestershire sauce so seasoning has something to stick to.  Seasoned the tri tip heavily with kosher salt, crushed black pepper, and garlic powder.  Smoked at 250°F until internal temps reached about 140° which left it nice and medium in the middle and a good bark on the outside.  





















Check out that smoke ring.  I think i let it sit too long before carving and eating, but flavor was top notch.  Next time ill make sure my workout partner is on time so i can eat it while its piping hot.





Next on the smoker was Boneless Skinless Chicken Breasts.  I hate wasting valuable smoke for only one piece of meat.  Ill have breakfast tomorrow, and lunch.  Im sure ill smoke again for dinner.
Chicken was coated with olive oil then rubbed with a McCormick chicken rub.  Quite tasty.
















End result, not bad.  Not a huge poultry smoked fan, regardless of the wood used(mesquite and hickory a tad strong for poultry).  Chicken had a nice pinkish color from the smoke(yes it was cooked all the way through, 170°F internal).  

Salivate
Kris


----------



## Built (Oct 16, 2009)

<orgasm>

suprfast, I want to have your babies. That meat is falling off the bone... <cries>

Gaaaah there are NO good rib joints in Vancouver. Okay Montana's, they're pretty good but that's seriously it and it's a half-hour drive out of town. 

You simply have to come here. 

Oh, and we call it tri-tip. I just bought some, as a matter of fact. Gonna fry it up with bacon and eggs for breakfast tomorrow. Dieting.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2009)

I want to see Brisket please!!!!!  I actually don't like the taste of pork   No idea why; its not a animal thing.  I love me some beef brisket though!


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 16, 2009)

Two orgasms in one try....you're my kinda guy.  Keep em comin'.  I've never done any smoking before but I have one of those grills with the small smoker chamber on the side.  I might have to try it now.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice smoke ring on the tri-tip 

I have never had much luck with brisket.  That is a tough cook for me.



Built said:


> Oh, and we call it tri-tip. I just bought some, as a matter of fact. Gonna fry it up with bacon and eggs for breakfast tomorrow. Dieting.



That is cause you are a westie


----------



## nkira (Oct 16, 2009)

Well well well..look at that food!! <Drool>

Weber BBQ just launched in my country...Soon I'll be buying one...I hear charcoal one are the best opposed to the gas ones.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2009)

How long did it take to smoke the Tri-tip  What was it about 2.5lbs?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 16, 2009)

Built I would be honored.  I guess now everyone sees how i can get fat.  Its amazing how good a person can still eat on a "diet".  Cut out the 50K rolls i would have ate with dinner with the 12lbs of mashed potatoes and you have yourself bodybuilding food.  I LIKE THIS DIET.

calalily1972, my apologies for not having an after picture.  My company was late showing up last weekend(first brisket) so taking the after pics were not on my mind.  This was an 8lb brisket i was doing(and did, but no after pics so technically it never happened right).  I started smoking at 12:30am of Saturday last week.  It finished at 10:30am of that same Saturday.












I used a mustard and Worcestershire sauce as a base for the Brisket.  





Seasoned heavily





Just to throw more in that i didnt click to finish.  
This pork shoulder fell apart.  Back in the drinking days.  I have touched a drop in 4 months, nor do i plan to.
















Im not a huge fan of pork either, but after learning the smoking technique im getting more friendly with it.  I just love food, now i learn to love it in moderation.

Merkaba, im honored to make another guy orgasm.  now lets just hope my wife doesnt see that or she may get some nasty ideas.

Nkira, i would use charcoal personally.  I have a big ass gas grill that i rarely use unless im grilling up burgers or a steak(or fish, smaller cuts of meat).  Charcoal, plus minion method, plus tough piece of meat, equals dinner.  Best part of learning to smoke, you get to eat your mistakes.

Ian, it was roughly a 3-4 pounder.  I think it took about 2 hours +/- to smoke.  I dont like over done beef, but im a sucker for a good bark.  Higher temps makes it cooked to perfection on the outside while staying medium in the middle.  I like it a tad more on the rare side, but like i stated i love to cook for guests and they all like to eat kingsford charcoal(burnt food).  This is the only way i can get a good harmony between the two.

What to smoke today?

kris


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 16, 2009)

Best.Thread.Ever.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2009)

We have 2 gas grills but for Xmas last year I bought Dave a Weber Kettle grill and since then we have barely used the gas grills.  Food is so much better on a charcoal grill.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2009)

calalily1972 said:


> We have 2 gas grills but for Xmas last year I bought Dave a Weber Kettle grill and since then we have barely used the gas grills.  Food is so much better on a charcoal grill.




Aint that the truth.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2009)

Unfortunately for me smoking season has come to an end.

We saw our first snowflake yesterday, and have had a few frosts.  No way am I tending to the smoker in my gitch in the middle of a frosty night lol.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 16, 2009)

Quitter.  Im outside smoking any time of the year, even when CA hits AMAZING lows of 40°.  Sorry, i had to.  Some of the best weather year around sure does make BBQ nice.  Summers do suck, i hate the heat.
kris


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Quitter.  Im outside smoking any time of the year, even when CA hits AMAZING lows of 40°.  Sorry, i had to.  Some of the best weather year around sure does make BBQ nice.  Summers do suck, i hate the heat.
> kris




That is the daytime high today 

I like summers I cause I can sit around outside while the food is on the grill and drink away.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2009)

BBQ and Beer mmmmm.....

Its gonna be 80's here today


----------



## nkira (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah that's what I am worried about 

Thanks for suggestion, you have any experience with Weber's BBQ? or seen any one use it? They have a nice range of marinades & rubs!

They also have different types of wood for flavoring, I have ZERO bbq experience! So I am all ears.  



suprfast said:


> Best part of learning to smoke, you get to eat your mistakes.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2009)

nkira said:


> Yeah that's what I am worried about
> 
> Thanks for suggestion, you have any experience with Weber's BBQ? or seen any one use it? They have a nice range of marinades & rubs!
> 
> They also have different types of wood for flavoring, I have ZERO bbq experience! So I am all ears.



Do you have a kettle or an actual smoker?

Biggest thing with smoking is playing around.  Find flavours that work for you.   There are some good smoking forums out there, that will teach you the basics.

I started smoking just on my BBQ and few years ago, then a I bought a Weber Smokey Mountain cause I was enjoying it.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 16, 2009)

If we ever have an ironmagazine get-together bbq, Ian and suprfast are cooking.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2009)

How do you make your kettle grill be a smoker?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2009)

Alot harder with a kettle... Kettles are good with higher temp smoking.

Off set the charcoal to one side, and add whatever wood flavour you like to the charcoal.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 16, 2009)

This is the easiest way to smoke with a kettle.
Smokenator 1000

If you are just starting out(depending on where you are located) give this guy a shot for the money.
Brinkmann at Lowe's: Charcoal Grill/Smoker

However, a standard weber 22.5" is only 79.00ish-89ish.  Worth the money
Weber at Lowe's: 22.5" Kettle Charcoal Grill

Food will never have tasted so good.  You can also pick up the standard hickory and mesquite at box stores.  If you have a friend with an cherry, apple, any other fruit or hardwood you will be set.  Cut a few branches off(you should let them season for about a year though) and preburn them to get rid of the moisture and you will be set.

Any questions just ask.  Ian and I seem to be vets
kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 16, 2009)

Beef back ribs











I left the picture above and the next two pictures for a reason.  When doing ribs its vital to remove the nasty membrane.  not only is it chewy, but it will also act as a barrier for your smoke, keeping it from penetrating.  Dont confuse the membrane with the next thin layer which is fine.  





And this is what it should look like when removed properly





Thought i would try the Worcestershire sauce and mustard again since it was a hit on the tri tip.





Everyone should have a bottle of their own special rub handy(jergens is the wrong kind of rub).
Mine is quite simple:
Equal ratios of Kosher salt, Crushed black pepper, paprika, onion powder, garlic powder, 1/2 of ground mustard, 1/4 of cayenne powder.  This has been a great rub that is versatile.  Sprinkle your meat with brown sugar afterward to get a nice crust and sweeter flavor.  Add or subtract in this order to change spiciness: cayenne, ground mustard, crushed black pepper.





Ready for the kiss of smoke





All done, time to pull them off.  Went for about three hours straight at 240-250°F





Time to foil to let them rest





Smoke ring anyone





I already picked up a "roast" for tomorrow.  I plan to smoke it so i can make shredded beef tacos for dinner.

Thanks for watching. 
Kris


----------



## nkira (Oct 16, 2009)

No, I don't have any BBQ equipment, all this time I have been cooking in an electric oven...*sigh*

Actually, last year I tried fabricating a BBQ from sheet metal, at the end of first cooking it all got warped cos of heat stress from coals!! Junked it.

But after looking at superfast's barrel BBQ, I wanna make a similar one as I have lots of oil barrels stacked around.

Now I am stuck between superfast's barrel BBQ & Weber.....but the barrel one gonna be a LOT cheaper than the weber.

Getting the coal's to burn & keeping it going red hot is what I need to learn.

Superfast, whats the distance between the first grill & the second grill in your barrel BBQ?

Kris!! Thats is amazing food man, to die for!! You keep posting & I HAVE to keep coming back to oggle at it!!! Best food thread EVER! FOOD PORN!!! <Eyes Pop Out>

With that kind of food you are gonna spoil all of us!!



IainDaniel said:


> Do you have a kettle or an actual smoker?
> 
> Biggest thing with smoking is playing around.  Find flavours that work for you.   There are some good smoking forums out there, that will teach you the basics.
> 
> I started smoking just on my BBQ and few years ago, then a I bought a Weber Smokey Mountain cause I was enjoying it.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2009)

Distance is roughly 7".  Lots of room for big parties, but the weber lid is a must.  

A barrel has rules to it(not written in stone)

you want to make a charcoal basket that is 3" off the bottom of the barrel bottom.  0-3"

From 3" - 27" should be open space.  On the 27" you should have your first grate.  (24" above the bottom of your charcoal basket, not the bottom of the barrel.  27" from bottom of barrel)

At the top of the barrel just below the lip i added the second grate(about 34" high from the bottom of the barrel).

Intake (bottom of barrel) you would want three 3/4" inlets(i used close nipple pipe that has an OD of 1" and ID of 3/4") with one inlet having a ball valve to adjust air flow.  You can cap both nipples and play with the ball valve for a 0-1 air flow.  uncap one nipple and adjust with the ball valve you will have a 1-2 air flow.  uncap both and adjust with the ball valve you will have a 2-3 air flow.  You will learn to use the intake side depending on what you want to cook.  I almost NEVER open the third nipple unless im doing poultry and want temps over 300°F.  Anything that high for beef is GRILLING.

Exhaust(top of barrel) can either be the lid it came with or modify a weber.  I started with the barrel lid and drilled 8 equally spaced 1/2" holes.  I hated the lid because everything finds its way on top of the lid, tree leaves, bugs, branches, etc...
The domed weber is GREAT, and already has an exhaust.

Now, the most important part of the drum is the liner, if it has one.  Its made of a nasty chemical that will most likely burn off as smoking making its way to your food.  This liner is usually an orangish color.  I would advise against any drum that housed oil, or anything that is not food grade.  I was fortunate and found a company in my city that constructed barrels so mine was a virgin, 100%.  I broke her in right.

Any questions, just ask.  Many people helped me and i should help those to keep the tradition going.

All said and done, the weber is probably easier to start with.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks again.  I plan to keep it going until...well forever.  Its also a healthier way to enjoy food in my opinion.  Most of the fat will melt off at higher temps so its not on the meat anymore(not counting the huge piece you leave on for long long smokes).  

I used to frequent smoking forums, but after i noticed a trend i decided to just post my foodies here.  What is that trend, THEY ARE ALL FAT.  They apparently were upset that i was working out non stop trying to keep from being, LIKE THEM.  Now i can show that eating to slim down doesnt have to be miserable.
Ive lost 18lbs in 4 months on the suprfast diet
kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2009)

I was craving this for dinner last night so i got and early jump on it this morning, Pulled Beef for Tacos.

Start off with some good flavors:
Sea salt, crushed black pepper, paprika, onion powder, garlic powder, oregano, ground cumin, crushed red peppers, cayenne





The liquid rub to make it all stick.  Thought i would try some of my favorite hot sauce and spicy brown mustard(not a fan by itself, does great for cooking).





Two very lean roasts.  Downfall is they could dry out if you let them smoke over temps too long.





Heavily seasoned, ready to go





Once the temps hit 170° i foiled and sprayed with apple juice.  This will help keep the meat moist until we hit roughly 205° internally.  Sorry no pics of this part.

After you hit the temp you are looking for put it in an ice chest and read below.

Very very important part that a lot of people over look, let it REST.  Ive heard many people say, "why does it need to rest, it's been sitting there for the last 7 hours", or "If anyone needs to rest its me, ive been cooking all day, im ready to eat".  Allowing the meat to rest will help the meat redistribute the juices.  This will be the difference between meat drying out and meat being moist when its time to eat.  This time it sat for 30 minutes foiled begging me to break the rule.





Now look how happy they are after their little nap.  Juices flowed out of the foil when i was opening into my tray





Splits like butter





Corn tortillas, fresh salsa, lemon, lettuce, avacado here i come





Done smoking until next weekend for my daughters 9th Bday.  Thinking of something similar as to what you just saw, but with a brisket and pork shoulder.

Kris


----------



## T_man (Oct 20, 2009)

this is so unfair


----------



## suprfast (Oct 20, 2009)

Whats unfair is your not at my house to share some Guiness and Q.  Damn you English for having all the good beer.
kris


----------



## Perdido (Oct 20, 2009)

Got daym that's some mighty fine eats!


----------



## BlueCorsair (Oct 20, 2009)

Built said:


> <orgasm>
> 
> suprfast, I want to have your babies. That meat is falling off the bone... <cries>
> 
> Gaaaah there are NO good rib joints in Vancouver.



Never been impressed with Montana's; would suggest Tony Roma's, or Memphis Blues BBQ; both have multiple locations throughout Vancouver, and I swear their meat is better . When I need that protein hit on a bulk, and I want it tasty, both have always done the trick for me!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 21, 2009)

I remember my Grandpa taking me to tony romo's when i was a child back in cleveland.  Most of the tony romo's here in CA have closed down from what i heard/saw.  Im always willing to give a BBQ joint a shot again, but man nothing beats doing it yourself.  Plus, 20-30$ for a rack of baby backs...Cost me 6 bucks for the meat, charcoal, and time.  Plus, my number 1 fan(9 yr old daughter) thinks im the coolest.  

Im ready to host an ironlab BBQ when ironlab is ready for me
kris


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2009)

I will be your sous-chef  LOL.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 2, 2009)

I feel bad that i havent put anything up.  Had two great smokes, one was a pulled pork and the other was a pulled beef.  Shame on me.

Not a smoke, but i decided to turn the propane on this time. 
Marinated beef flank.  Probably one of my newest more favorite cuts.  

Marinated overnight in a white wine, garlic powder, crushed black pepper, sea salt, olive oil.





its not official without grill marks





Medium anyone?





The rest is really basic. right now less is more as i have one month to finish off 8lbs from my cut.





kris


----------



## jmorrison (Nov 3, 2009)

sooo hungry now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Medium anyone?



  Oh no, you killed it!



  Anything past medium rare is overcooked to me.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree, but its the compromise with the wife, for the kids.  My daughter is the biggest carnivore in the world.  Whenever we have company I have to put a special steak on the side for me because the company normally likes WELL DONE.  If i wanted well done i would just eat my kingsford charcoal.  I also have to cook one half a rack of ribs with no sauce because some like them dry(which is okay in my book, but sauced is just so much fun).

Ill have some pics tonight.  I have two racks of st louis style spare ribs.  Be on the look out for a food boner.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2009)

What is the internal temp when you do a brisket(a full packer)?

How many hours does it take?


----------



## suprfast (Nov 3, 2009)

Ive only done two ever.  I took the first one to 195° for slicing.  The second one i took to 205° and shredded it for tacos.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Ive only done two ever.  I took the first one to 195° for slicing.  The second one i took to 205° and shredded it for tacos.



Well u suck  LOL.

I have only tried it once, and was disappointed with it.  I guess I am my own worst critic.  Cause I am very critical of everything I cook.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 3, 2009)

I too am critical.  Out of all the things ive smoked, i always have a spot in my heart, err, stomach for ribs.  Nothing else, and i mean nothing else comes close.  BEEF OR PORK ribs, i love you.  Now if you want to kiss it with a flame, rib eye medium rare is my choice.  Off topic i know

Ian you need to forget about the weather and do some smoking.  Going to do lamb shanks sometime in the next two weeks.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2009)

I will see if I can get a smoke in before xmas.

Rib eye med rare is always the steak of choice.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 5, 2009)

ahh yes, just the way i like them.







I didnt have to cut them, but it made it easier to put dibs on pieces.  they tore apart like butter.





no wasted food





Enjoy.
kris


----------



## nkira (Nov 5, 2009)

This thread is driving me crazy!!...Food wise 

Suprfast, Thanks for posting all the details about the drum BBQ, i'll be making one soon & posting pics here...

Btw, what have you used to coat the drum from outside? Considering the temperature BBQ runs at I am thinking normal paint wont last.

When do you use the top most grill?....I am guessing that lower grill is what you regularly use. 

Noticed the coal starter in one of your pic, you made that one too?


----------



## suprfast (Nov 5, 2009)

nkira said:


> This thread is driving me crazy!!...Food wise
> 
> Suprfast, Thanks for posting all the details about the drum BBQ, i'll be making one soon & posting pics here...
> 
> ...



Any questions on the drum procedure let me know.  

The outside i used high temp(1000° paint, found at either auto parts stores or homedepot/walmart paint section, specifically for BBQ).  I think its over kill. I plan to strip it all down and use 500° paint found at auto parts stores for calipers and engine blocks.  Only reason i would use this is color selection.  I thought i had glossy black(easy to wipe down) and it turned out to be a matte black.  I dont care for it at all.  Plus all my smoking is done well under 500°(well under 300° actually) with an occasional spike just a tad above 300°.  

I actually use the top grill all the time now and the lower grill only when doing more stuff.  Higher level means less chance of charring the bottom of the food in the event of a flare up(keeping the lid off too long makes this happen, too much oxygen).  

Yes, i made the charcoal basket.  It was a piece of expanded metal.  I drew a diagram with cardboard then decided where i would make my cuts.  I then cut it and screwed it together with stainless nuts and bolts.  Its been a champ.

Let me know if you need any help.  I love the Q.  too bad you werent local, i have a second unit im selling.  Ever since i did the second level, i dont need two BBQ's(or do i????)
kris


----------



## nkira (Nov 6, 2009)

Care to give a short run down on differences between BBQ'ing, Smoking, Grilling & Broilling...Is it meat specific? Rather than reading a book i'll prefer it coming from the actual users as it is more practical...

Is that a asbestos rope around the drum?.....for holding the lead?

About the lead (exhaust), I am thinking that the exhaust, the actual holes should be adjustable...so as to control how much it exhausts..any tip on hole sizes?

Now you have got me thinking about paint scheme for the drum BBQ!!...


----------



## suprfast (Nov 6, 2009)

nkira said:


> Care to give a short run down on differences between BBQ'ing, Smoking, Grilling & Broilling...Is it meat specific? Rather than reading a book i'll prefer it coming from the actual users as it is more practical...
> 
> Is that a asbestos rope around the drum?.....for holding the lead?
> 
> ...



Depending on the part of the country(united states) people are from will determine a difference between BBQ and smoking.  In the south, they are one in the same.  Here in CA, BBQ means to turn on a grill(charcoal or gas) and GRILL(direct heat).  Smoking is the idea of "slow and low" for a given period of time so meat is delicate and tender.  Some of the toughest pieces of meat can be turned into some of the best pieces after a cook smoke.  

the rope is a high temp rope from a fireplace store.  Any other rope has the chance of burning or melting.  This rope is supposed to be good for over 1000°F.  Did you mean LID and not LEAD.  No way would i want anything LEAD anywhere near my food.  The rope was used to seal in the bottom portion of the weber lid since there was a nice gap around it.  I accidentally used a rope to thick, but the price of this rope was pricey so i just used it anyways.

For the exhaust something equivlant to 8 x 1/2" holes should be sufficient.  I wouldnt worry about regulating exhaust at all.  This should stay open to full at all times.  Regulation should be done on the intake side only.  Choking off the exhaust or intake too far will cause nasty creosote to form.  You dont want this on food.

I was thinking of doing an R2D2 paint scheme, but i know this will take me more time than i want.  

Ask away for any more helpful insight.


----------



## nkira (Nov 6, 2009)

Lid is what I meant....my bad........LEAD, gosh! what was I thinking!!

Mmmmmm.....delicate & tender is what I want 

So smoking is a longer cooking process..hmmm...I wonder how much time it takes to smoke.....chicken & meat (lamb meat)...I am dieing to try out smoked ribs man.....

Btw what about the wood?....What options do I have if I can't get...apple, hickory and mesquite....long shot, I know, just want to make sure before I use unknown wood & end up with food poisoning!! 

Btw already found a drum.........R2D2 scheme sounds cool!!


----------



## suprfast (Nov 6, 2009)

nkira said:


> Lid is what I meant....my bad........LEAD, gosh! what was I thinking!!
> 
> Mmmmmm.....delicate & tender is what I want
> 
> ...



Smoking is A LOT LONGER process.  Dont expect to have a craving and 30 minutes to an hour later you are satisfied.  It takes me 30-60 minutes just to get the smoker to operating temps.

Everything should be smoked according to TEMPS, not time.  However, there are +/- ranges for time.  pork ribs take me anywhere from 4-5 hours depending on if i foil.  I really cant comment on poultry since i really cant stand the taste of it smoked.  Yes, its good, i just dont like it.  chicken smokes really quick(breasts, legs, etc...), just remember to take these up to temp for food illness reasons.  Lamb, mmmm.  I will be doing some in a few weeks.  Shanks are so tasty, but TOUGH. Ill show them.  

For wood, just about anything is worth a shot.  Do not use soft woods such as pine.  Almost anything fruit bearing would do.  Apple, grapes, oranges, lemons, limes, citrus, mullberry, almonds, oak, pecan.  The list goes on, just make sure you age the wood first (6-12 months, if not a little longer).  I heard you could take a fresh piece and pre burn it so you can smoke with hit, but i have never tried this.   Where are you located?

Make sure the drum doesnt have an orangish lining.  If you can see, and verify bare metal you will be good.  If it was food grade, perfect.  if it was used for oil products(motor, transmission, etc...) be weary.  I wont tell you not to use it, i just wouldnt.  You can burn it LONG and HOT and everything should be kosher.  I need pics Nkira.  Lets get more people making sweet food love.
kris


----------



## nkira (Nov 6, 2009)

It's a oil drum so as u said I plan to burn it first & then sand blast it......

Pics is a done deal.....

I'll be making the lid too...so lets see how the plan goes. I was thinking about installing thermometer on the lid for checking the smoking temp..Is that ok? or should it be on the drum?

What accessories do you use?....like basting brush...ect.

I will see what kind of wood I can get....I have already contacted Weber Grills as they have Hickory & Mesquite...but its in chips n chunks form...will that do? or do in need a chopped wood log?

This wood choice seems interesting...flavor wise.


----------



## nkira (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's pic showing thermometer installed on a drum smoker....I would like have your word on the position of thermometer. The top one has it on lid.


----------



## nkira (Nov 8, 2009)

Any advantage of insulating the drum from out side? We do industrial project so I can get it insulated with rock wool & then cover it will aluminum cladding.....very smooth finish, good for painting.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 8, 2009)

I would mount the thermometer as close to grate level as possible.  You want to know the temps you are cooking with nothing else.

For myself i have no reason to insulate it.  Temps here in CA are never drastic.  If you live where there is snow you will use less fuel source for the same outcome(if this makes sense).

If you live in cold weather climate i say go for it.  Water heater blankets do very well too.
kris


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh my god.

Can I hire you to be my chef?  PLEASE?


----------



## suprfast (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, i work for food though


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Nov 8, 2009)

God I want meat. Smoked meat. This thread has ACTUALLY inspired me to look into smoking meat, something that had never even occurred to me. It just looks...so...damn... good...


----------



## suprfast (Nov 12, 2009)

On sale this week at Raleys i found "Prime" Rib Roasts(not really prime cut, choice, no one has prime) for 5.97/lb
I bought a three bone for Thanksgiving, since most people will attack the turkey.  MORE FOR ME  She is a beaut.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 12, 2009)

Now in response to a dilemma i had with myself last night SMOKE OR ROTISSERIE?

I love the way juices flow over and self marinate while turning, but flavor is so important with the smoke.  I then had an epiphany, and it looks like this

It all starts with removing the rotisserie from gas grill, which wont be missed.





I then rubbed my smoker and a wish to the BBQ GODS and was presented with this










Damn, im good.  Now i did notice one issue, REMOVING THE ROD WITH FOOD ON IT.  No worries, ill use the grate on the bottom to hold a pan and slide the food off the rod onto the pan.  

No good deed would be done without food, so i just pulled out a tri tip for the first smoke on the rotisserie.

kris


----------



## nkira (Nov 12, 2009)

This is the best thread to follow.......

That combo cooking is one hell of a idea...

Have you EVER considered opening your own BBQ?......with this kind of creative ideas & experience it's bound to be a hit with food loving people.

And we want pics.....all of them...start...midway..finish..just post all!


----------



## suprfast (Nov 12, 2009)

I love doing write ups, i just feared people wanted me to get rid of the foreplay and jump right into the action.

Ive thought about opening something up, but that is too big of an adventure to pursue at this point.  For now, its all mine, all mine.  Oh and anyone elses that wants to come over


----------



## suprfast (Nov 12, 2009)

Tri tip just went on, and what a PITA it was.  Tomorrow i will be notching out V's or U's into the sides for the smoker.  It took me almost 3-4 minutes to get the meat on the rod, and with little room to spare.  I forgot to measure for the CLAWS that hold the food to the rod. 

update for the tip later tonight...
kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 12, 2009)

There is zero comparison between a smoked tri tip and a rotisserie smoked tri tip.  Just look at the outside, it tells the whole story.

I thought i would give a bag of royal oak a shot(i had it lying around, i didnt care for it last time)










the official bbq seasoning mixing bowl





Kosher salt, crushed black pepper, garlic powder, pinch of onion powder










prepping it for the skewer










fire, what fire

























There we have it.  MY first rotisserie smoked anything.  This will be a popular method of smoking from here on out.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 12, 2009)

Last but not least, a little video action
YouTube - rotisserie

kris


----------



## nkira (Nov 12, 2009)

I just woke up & saw the update....made my day & the day just started...

It looks so much more juicer than smoked meat....is it more tender than smoked meat?


----------



## suprfast (Nov 12, 2009)

Much much more tender.  Its juicy all the way through instead of it just dripping down the bottom.  Color is uniform all the way through, even cooking.  I dont know what to say, but this is it.  Smoked food just stepped up a few, and i already loved it.  Now to invent a basket that can rotate for ribs
kris


----------



## nkira (Nov 14, 2009)

This I copied from The Hot Pepper - Hot Sauce Forum - BBQ Forum - Spicy Food Forum - Hot Pepper Forum

*Wood Smoking Flavor Chart* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			not really a chart but you get the idea.. 

*Acacia*


these trees are in the same family as mesquite. When
burned in a smoker, acacia has a flavor similar to mesquite
but not quite as heavy.
Good with most meats, especially beef and most vegetables.

*Alder*


A sweet, musky smoke that is the traditional wood of the
Northwest.


Good with fish, pork, poultry, and light-meat game birds.
Traditionally used in the pacific Northwest to smoke
Salmon.

*Almond*
A nutty and sweet smoke flavor, light ash.
Good with all meats.

*Apple*


The flavor is milder and sweeter than Hickory. Serve
chutney made from the same fruit to accentuate the flavor
even more.
Good with most meats.

*Ash*
Fast burner, light but distinctive flavor.
Good with fish and red meats.



*Avacado *
Unknown 
Supposed to be good for all meats.

*Bay *
medium floral smoke with hints of spice & cinnamon 
Good with most meats and veggies.

*Beech*
A mild much used wood like oak. 
Great for whatever you care use it with.
Good with meat and seafood.

*Birch *
Medium hard wood with a flavor similar to maple. 
Good with pork and poultry.

*Blackberry*
Much like the woods provided from fruit trees, the small
diameter trunks of the Blackberry bush provides a slightly
sweet and delicate flavor.
Good for grilling poultry and other meats, such as small
game birds like grouse, pheasant, partridge, and quail.

*Butternut *
Strong smoke, like walnut, bitter when used alone
Good on red meats like Beef, Pork, Venison and other game
meats. Can easily overpower poultry.

*Carrotwood *
Unknown 
Supposed to be good for all meats.

*Cherry*
Slightly sweet fruity smoke that's great with poultry
(turns skin dark brown). This smoke is a mild, sweet and
fruity smoke which gives a rosy tint to light-colored meats.
Good with all meats.



*Chestnut *
Slightly sweet nutty smoke flavor 
Good with most meats.

*Corncob*
Although not considered to be a true wood.The heart of
the cob that holds the kernels is the fuel section of this
alternative for wood. It is ground into small granular bits
that can be added to a smoking box or it can be combined
with other woods such as woods from fruit trees, to impart
several flavors. The Corncob provides a sweet flavor that
may overpower the food if too much is used to season the
food as it cooks. Begin by trying small amounts until the
desired flavor is achieved.
It is often used as a smoking chip when grilling foods such
as poultry, fish and small game birds.

*COTTONWOOD*
It is a softer wood than alder and very subtle in flavor. Use
it for fuel but use some chunks of other woods (hickory,
oak, pecan) for more flavor Don't use green cottonwood for
smoking.
Use it for fuel but use some chunks of other woods
(hickory, oak, pecan) for more flavor. 
Good for all smoking,especially pork and ribs.

*CRABAPPLE *
Similar to apple. Provides a lot of smoke. Rich and fruity. 
Good with poultry, red meats, game and lamb.

*Fig *
Mild & fruity like mulberry- Boston butt & ribs 
Good with all meats.

*Fruitwood *
Medium fruity sweet smoke- all BBQ meats 
Good with all meats.

*Grapefruit *
Produces a nice mild smoky flavor. 
Excellent with beef, pork, fish and poultry.

*Grapevines*
Tart. Aromatic, similar to fruit wood. The flavor is milder
and sweeter than hickory.
Great on most white or pink meats, including chicken,
turkey, pork and fish.

*Guava *
Flowery fruity taste similar to apple. 
Good for all meats,

*Hickory*
Sweet to strong, heavy bacon flavor. This great flavor
works well with pork, ribs, hams, poultry, and beef. These
chips should be soaked for 1-2 hours to prevent a bitter
taste.
The most common wood used. 
Good for all smoking,especially pork and ribs.

*Jack Daniel's*
Made from the mellowing charcoal used to make Jack
Daniel's that smooth sipping whiskey. This is a STRONG,
sweet smoke flavor with an aromatic tang.
It's good for cooking Beef, Pork, Poultry and Game meats.

*Kiawe*
Hawaiian Mesquite of sorts although somewhat milder. 
Good on pork, beef and fish.

*LEMON*


A tangy, citrus smoke. Medium smoke flavor with a hint of
fruitiness. Medium smoke flavor with a hint of fruitiness.
Excellent with beef, pork and poultry.

*Lilac *
Very light, subtle with a hint of floral. Good with seafood and lamb.
Lime Medium smoke flavor with a hint of fruitiness. 
Excellent with beef, pork and poultry.

*Maple*
Mildly smoky, somewhat sweet flavor. Maple chips add a
sweet, subtle flavor that enhances the flavor of poultry
and game birds. Smoke a pork roast with them for a
sensational taste experience.
Mates well with poultry, ham, cheese, small game birds, and
vegetables. Wonderful for smoked turkey!

*Mesquite*
Strong earthy flavor. One of the most popular woods in the
country, mesquite is a scrubby tree that grows wild in the
Southwest. Sweeter and more delicate than hickory, it's a
perfect complement to richly flavored meats such as steak,
duck or lamb.
Good with most meats, especially beef and most vegetables.

*Mulberry *
A mild smoke with a sweet, tangy, blackberry-like flavor
Good with Beef, poultry, game birds, pork (particularly
ham).

*Nectarine *
The flavor is milder and sweeter than hickory.
Good on most meats, great on most white or pink meats,
including chicken, turkey, pork and fish.
*
Oak*
(White and Black Jack)
Most versatile of the hardwoods blending well with most
meats. A mild smoke with no aftertaste. Oak gives food a
beautiful smoked color.
Good with red meat, pork, fish and big game. RED OAK is
good on ribs. Especially good with beef brisket.

*Olive*
The smoke favor is similar to mesquite, but distinctly
lighter.
Delicious with poultry.

*Orange*
A tangy, citrus smoke. Medium smoke flavor with a hint of
fruitiness. Orange gives food a golden color. Produces a
nice mild smoky flavor.
Excellent with beef, pork and poultry.

*Peach*
Slightly sweet, woodsy flavor, milder and sweeter than
hickory.
Good on all meats, great on most white or pink meats,
including chicken, turkey, pork and fish.

*Pear*
A nice subtle smoke flavor much like apple. Slightly sweet,
woodsy flavor.
Good on Poultry, game birds and pork.



*Pecan*
Sweet and mild with a flavor similar to hickory but not as
strong. Tasty with a subtle character an all-around superior
smoking wood.


Try smoking with the shells as well. Good for most things
including poultry, beef, pork and cheese. Pecan is the best
for that beautiful golden-brown turkey.

*Persimmon *
Medium smoke- great for boston butt & ribs 
Excellent with beef, pork and poultry.

*Pimento*
Also referred to as Allspice, Jamaican Pepper, Myrtle
Pepper, or Newspice. This wood adds a natural and
somewhat peppery flavor that may also include flavors of
several spices combined, such as cinnamon, cloves and
nutmeg, similar to the flavors provided when allspice is
used as a seasoning to enhance the flavor of various foods.
It is a common wood often used in grilling Jamaican foods
such as jerk chicken. Often used for grilling poultry and
fish.

*Pistachio Nut*
Shells
If you like the taste of pistachio nuts why not? Allegedly not so hot with fish.

*Plum/Prune *
The flavor is milder and sweeter than hickory.
Good with most meats, great on most white or pink meats,
including chicken, turkey, pork and fish.

*Sassafras *
A mild, musky, sweet smoke with a root beer aftertaste. 
Especially good on beef, pork and poultry.

*Seaweed*
The seaweed is washed to remove the salt and air or sundried
before use. It provides a somewhat spicy and natural
flavor to the foods being smoked or grilled.
Commonly used for smoking shellfish such as clams, crab,
lobster, mussles, and shrimp.

*Walnut (Black)*
While pecan is hickory's milder cousin, black walnut is the
strong one. Often mixed with lighter woods like almond,
pear or apple, can be bitter if used alone. An intense smoke
that is slightly bitter like walnuts. Can easily overpower
poultry.
Good on red meats like Beef, Pork, Venison and other game
meats. Can easily overpower poultry.

*Walnut *
(English)



Very heavy smoke flavor, usually mixed with lighter woods
like almond, apple, pear or pecan.
Can be bitter if used alone. Good on red meats like beef,
pork, venison and other game meats.

*Whiskey Barrels *
Made from whiskey soaked oak barrels. Nice.



*Italian Herbs*
A strong smoke flavor that is completely unique! This blend
of oregano, rosemary, thyme with oak wood gives zesty and
robust flavors like these herbs.
Especially good for lamb, pork and poultry. Good for pizza
too, when you cook it on the grill.

*Oriental Herbs*
A strong smoke flavor with oak that's truly amazing ! A
blend of Sesame seeds and Ginger Root with oak wood or
Mesquite gives a nice oriental BBQ flavor.
Especially good for beef, pork and poultry.

*Dried Herbs*
Throw a spoonful of your favorite dried herbs into your
water pot - as it moistens your meat it also adds aroma and
flavor!
Good with any meats

*Other Woods*



Avocado, Bay, Carrotwood, Kiawe, Madrone, Manzanita, Guava, Olive, Beech, Butternut, Fig, Gum, Chestnut, Hackberry, Pimiento, Persimmon,
and willow. The ornamental varieties of fruit trees (i.e. pear, cherry, apple, etc.) are also suitable for smoking.

The ornamental varieties of fruit trees (i.e. pear, cherry, apple, etc.) are also suitable for smoking.

*Wood that is poisonous when used for grilling.
* 


*DO NOT USE* any wood from conifer trees, such as PINE, FIR, SPRUCE, REDWOOD, CEDAR, CYPRESS, or SWEET GUM TREES they will
make you sick!

Also ELM and EUCALYPTUS wood is unsuitable for smoking, as is the wood from SYCAMORE and LIQUID AMBER trees.

More woods that you should not to use for smoking:


*Never use lumber scraps*, either new or used. First, you cannot know for sure what kind of wood it is; second, the wood may have been
chemically treated; third, you have no idea where the wood may have been or how it was used.



Never use any wood that has been painted or stained. Do not use wood scraps from a furniture manufacturer as this wood is often
chemically treated.



Never use wood from old pallets. Many pallets are treated with chemicals that can be hazardous to your health and the pallet may have
been used to carry chemicals or poison.

Avoid old wood that is covered with mold and fungus that can impart a bad taste to your meat.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 14, 2009)

saw something similar on one of the other forums i used to frequent.  I want to try them all.  

Just an FYI about the smoker and rotisserie.  I cut pockets, galleys straight down from the stop of the smoker lid ring to the hold i predrilled for the smoker rod.  now i can prep the rod with the protein in the house then go outside and set it down in five seconds.  More pics if you want them
kris


----------



## nkira (Nov 14, 2009)

Now I know that I can use Guava tree wood in place of Apple wood.....I am sure it won't be exact same, but good for starters I guess.

Snaps, yes.....we always want MORE!!

Suprfast, My drum is getting ready, all remains is the lid, as I cant get weber's I am making one...will post snaps as soon as it gets ready....it will be similar to webers.

Btw is there a thermometer installed on your drum? Whats the exact position for it? like few inches above or below the grill...I plan to install 2 thermometers 1 for lower grill & 1 for upper grill.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 14, 2009)

I use two remote thermometers, one for the food and one for the temp of the grill.  I want to install one permanently, but im too lazy to go outside and check it when i can have a digital readout tell me what the temp is while watching basketball, working out, watching porn(you get the idea).  Plus the remote units have timers and temp sensors to beep when its been X time or if the temps get X high/low.  Gotta love technology.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 15, 2009)

If things couldnt get better.  My father in law is a landscaper and i do work with him from time to time for a few extra bucks.  Today we came across a job that entailed olive trees.  Long story short, we cut down 5 whole olive trees and they are now all mine.  Ill have to snap some pics of all my wood for smoking.


Apple
Pecan
Mulberry
hickory
mesquite
black walnut(havent used this yet)
Manzanita(havent used this yet)
Olive wood(havent used this yet)

Man, flavoring food is so nice.
kris


----------



## nkira (Nov 15, 2009)

Drum is almost ready except for the lid & the cooking grill...I have contacted weber to check if they can sell it as spares. Yet to get reply.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 15, 2009)

Good luck with that.  Weber doesnt like to part with the lid or base from my understanding.  Grates are easy to find.  Its amazing how many weber grills ive seen when i was never looking for them, now that i want another one, no way have i seen one.  try yard sales man.
kris


----------



## nkira (Nov 16, 2009)

No use trying yard sales man as Weber's just launched my country....just 3 months back.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 16, 2009)

what country are you in?
kris


----------



## nkira (Nov 16, 2009)

India...


----------



## suprfast (Nov 17, 2009)

mmmm, indian food.  Now thats good eating.  There has to be more wood for you to use there.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 17, 2009)

Gotta another one for you nkira, and everyone else too.  
First time in a long time smoking a whole bird.  Wasnt a big fan of it in the past, but olive wood might just be the trick.  Olive wood is a nice light flavor that didnt over power the chicken itself.  shutting up now, to the pics

finishing up the rest of my royal oak.  Not too sure im if a fan.  Maybe ill try it again later.  Filled the rest up with regular old kingsford(not too many people like this either, but its worked for me and easier to maintain temps than royal oak)






A tiny piece of what i have just acquired.  Olive wood in the flesh, aged for almost two years.  Beautiful color, but not edible so ill continue





This would make a nice table















sweet potato hard at work










trussing a chicken is a must for even cooking





want to see it all get shoved into the bird





I told you it would fit





recap : Lemon(from my tree), garlic, onion, rosemary(fresh is preferred), coat with olive oil, then kosher salt and crushed black pepper





Camera doesnt really do justice here, its not BURNT, its smoked.  Took it up till the breast was about 152° and the leg was about 162°










Taste was great.  I didnt eat it all just picked at it.  I am using it to make chicken tamales.

BURP,
kris


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 18, 2009)

The only thing I don't like about smoking chicken is that the skin doesn't crisp up.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 18, 2009)

I fought the temps to stay higher around 310-315° but the fire took over.  Next time ill probably keep it lower around 275° then crisp it in the oven at 425° for 15minutes
kris


----------



## nkira (Nov 19, 2009)

You like indian food? So whats your fav?

Thanks for the additional pics......I can't wait for the drum to get ready...Weber, it seems has refused to sell the lid....anyways i'll make one myself.

Only lid remains....Then I will sand blast everything & paint it.

We get the normal charcoal (Lump charcoal is made directly from hardwood material and usually produces far less ash than briquettes.) here....will that be ok for cooking? 

I have decided to go ahead with Guava tree wood for the first smoke....probably lamb is what I will cook first.

Oh, forgot I also have to make a coal starter...



suprfast said:


> mmmm, indian food.  Now thats good eating.  There has to be more wood for you to use there.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 19, 2009)

Nan is awesome.  Im telling you, its the carbs that kill me.

Lump is very good stuff.  I use regular charcoal because home depot had a ridiculous sale on it last year and i bought 24 bags
kris


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Lump is very good stuff.  I use regular charcoal because home depot had a ridiculous sale on it last year and i bought 24 bags
> kris



I like to use kingsford charcoal.... I like the consistency of the burn... almost retard proof.  Lump has a lot more of an inconsitent burn, requiring more monitoring.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 19, 2009)

that is exactly how i feel.  When i used the royal oak lump, if i had too much oxygen for a few seconds the temps would rise way too fast.  Charcoal tends to be more forgiving with me.

Damn, i really could go for some indian food right now.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2009)

New show on TLC

BBQ Pitmasters: BBQ, Grilling, Competitive Grilling : TLC


----------



## suprfast (Nov 24, 2009)

im so downloading this show


----------



## nkira (Nov 27, 2009)

@ Suprfast, Nan is amazing!! I love the one that is garnished with mint leaves or garlic...sadly can't eat too much of it 

Anyways, Here are some pics of my BBQ drum, still in progress, hoping to finish in next 2-3 days....any comments are welcome..excuse the pic quality as light was low.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 27, 2009)

It looks functional and tall, allowing for a lot of room up top for larger roasts.  Now fire it up and eat like a king


----------



## T_man (Nov 27, 2009)

I hate this thread. I always come across it when I'm hungry. Either that or I become hungry after reading it.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 27, 2009)

You know, i feel that same way about the "if you could bang anyone" thread.


----------



## nkira (Nov 27, 2009)

I still have to make the grill....Sandblasting & painting still remains.

I am planning to cook lamb meat....ribs.

Any beginner / basic advice on rubs & marinades will be very helpful. 

& I like my meat well done, what should be the temp range for that?


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 27, 2009)

You convinced me.  I'm taking babysteps into this.  It's no smoker for sure, but I'm picking up my dad's old charcoal grill that he hasn't used in years to try and at least *start* to learn to grill using coals.  I've heard you can smoke small dishes in those things too.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 27, 2009)

DAnzik, what kind of charcoal grill is it?  most charcoal grills can be made to smokers just by offsetting the coals.  

If you like your meat DEAD then take most of them up past 150°.  Lamb is actually better served closer to 125° but its usually too bloody for the non vampire type.  Another way to make a grill is with "expanded metal" and cutting it to size.  Everyone should have a smoker, or charcoal grill.  So many modifications can be made to make it turn out some tasty foods.  Rubs and marinades all differ by cut of meat, protein you are using, how much fat, etc...

Less is usually more at the beginning but my number one rub for anything is kosher salt, crushed black pepper, garlic powder.  That is perfect for any beef, or lamb for that matter.  Lamb would benefit nicely with addition of THYME, dry or fresh(latter preferred).  Im no chef, nor an expert but i love to eat.  ask any and all questions and soon you will be telling me what i should be doing for pointers.  good luck
kris


----------



## suprfast (Nov 28, 2009)

I was lagging, still recovering from eating way too much.  back to the diet.

4 parts kosher salt, 2 parts crushed black pepper, 1 part garlic powder, fresh rosemary.  ENJOY















Kingsford + apple wood = 















Last time you will see this without kisses of smoke




















I smoked at 225-235° F.  Temps wandered a few degrees and spiked a tad when i opened to check temps and pics.  Internal temp was 130° when removed(again i have to cook and comprimise for the people that dont like it the way i do, so i brought it up 5° more than i wanted to.  Still good)


----------



## suprfast (Nov 28, 2009)

a little video for the prime rib is needed.  
YouTube - MVI_5255.AVI


----------



## suprfast (Nov 28, 2009)

And what thanksgiving would be complete without turkey, DEEP FRIED


























No, you are not seeing this wrong, there was 4 turkeys in the pics.  We actually did 5 turkeys total.  Apparently everyone likes our deep fried turkey we were volunteered to cook theirs

kris


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 28, 2009)

suprfast said:


> DAnzik, what kind of charcoal grill is it?  most charcoal grills can be made to smokers just by offsetting the coals.
> 
> If you like your meat DEAD then take most of them up past 150°.  Lamb is actually better served closer to 125° but its usually too bloody for the non vampire type.  Another way to make a grill is with "expanded metal" and cutting it to size.  Everyone should have a smoker, or charcoal grill.  So many modifications can be made to make it turn out some tasty foods.  Rubs and marinades all differ by cut of meat, protein you are using, how much fat, etc...
> 
> ...



Let's just say that occasionally I'll look at a steak I cooked and think "I guess it's done...".  Seared outside, bloody inside.

Now chicken I like well done.  For some reason I just can't stand the thought of undercooked chicken....it's just not the same as steak in that regard.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 28, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Let's just say that occasionally I'll look at a steak I cooked and think "I guess it's done...".  Seared outside, bloody inside.
> 
> Now chicken I like well done.  For some reason I just can't stand the thought of undercooked chicken....it's just not the same as steak in that regard.



Im the exact same way with the exception of hamburger meat.  That has to be cooked until there is no pink in the middle because of possible contamination.  When you grind the meat the outside now becomes the inside and this is where most of the bacteria lies for beef.

the best line from woody harrelson in 8 seconds(i think that is the cowboy movie).  
waiter - how would you like your steak sir
woody - knock its horns off, wipe its ass, and put it on a plate.


----------



## nkira (Nov 29, 2009)

You mean 150 Degree Centigrade n not Fahrenheit, right?....I keep getting confused between degree centigrade & Fahrenheit here.. 

I read that many people keep a plate full of water inside the drum while cooking, obviously it's for the moisture, you do the same?

I am the non vampire type...I really hate that bloody taste.

Those new pics are all...yummmy!! What kind of thread do you use to tie up that meat? Indian recipe's almost never requires that....any special thread?



suprfast said:


> DAnzik, what kind of charcoal grill is it?  most charcoal grills can be made to smokers just by offsetting the coals.
> 
> If you like your meat DEAD then take most of them up past 150°.  Lamb is actually better served closer to 125° but its usually too bloody for the non vampire type.  Another way to make a grill is with "expanded metal" and cutting it to size.  Everyone should have a smoker, or charcoal grill.  So many modifications can be made to make it turn out some tasty foods.  Rubs and marinades all differ by cut of meat, protein you are using, how much fat, etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 29, 2009)

nkira said:


> I read that many people keep a plate full of water inside the drum while cooking, obviously it's for the moisture, you do the same?



It is more to control the heat... doesn't really do much for moisture.

I don't use water anymore.  Just makes me use more fuel.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 29, 2009)

Like IAN said its to control heat, with a very small percent for keeping food moist.  Its better for smaller units because heat source is closer to the food, but i have rarely had a flare up that attacks the food itself.  

I use regular small twine found at a hardware store for 2 bucks.  I guess you could buy food grade for more expensive but what is the point.  All degrees i post are in °F but i can start converting to °C if you like.  I forgot you were probably using Centigrade.  

Its not so much of a certain style of food needing the twine, its after you smoke the meat it will get real tender on the inside and it will lose its shape.  Imagine a prime rib that flattens itself out.  Its most important for chicken to hold itself close together otherwise the legs will dry out while the breasts are still uncooked.

If you keep the bottom of your charcoal basket at least 24" from the bottom of your first grill you will be perfect.  Dont add any water trays but do break in your unit correctly.  Spray or coat with oil(or PAM nonstick stuff) then burn it high for an hr or so.  This will season the internals and keep it from rusting.


----------



## nkira (Nov 30, 2009)

@IainDaniel, Ok I get it now, Thanks 

@suprfast, the reason I asked about degree C & F cos you mentioned that meat being cooked at 150F, that's just 65.5 Degree C, I never heard or read meat being cooked at such low temps.

I plan to use the 1st (1st from bottom of drum) grill for my first meat smoking...Please give advice on cooking meat well done style, what should be the external & internal temp? I know by now that its not possible to hold temp exactly where you want it....so please suggest a temp range.

Definitely I will first break in the unit......

Oh, Degree F is fine with me...


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2009)

most of my meat is smoked with a BBQ temp of 225° F - 250° F.  I cook most meat to an internal temps of 150°F and pull so it will reach 160° after resting.  Add roughly 10° to whatever temp you pull your meat as it will rise while resting.  Good cuts of beef i pull earlier, but porks and chickens i let cook to internal temps higher.
kris


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 30, 2009)

Pork I generally pull at like 180-195.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 1, 2009)

Nkira, i take back what i said about my favorite thing to eat from india.  This is my new favorite indian dish


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 1, 2009)

Not a fan of her face.  Great body though.


----------



## nkira (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't start flaming me but who's she???

Really, not joking.

Oh & the drums all ready, Now I realize I don't have a coal starter!! So now I am making that.

Yes I know Weber's sells one but they are asking for $60 for it which I think is just too much...rather spend it on meat 

1 or 2 days & the drum will start smoking!!!


----------



## suprfast (Dec 2, 2009)

amrit dhaliwal
Hot indian chick.  


What do you mean coal starter?  The cylindrical bucket that you start the coal with(hence coal starter, its late and i just got out of class).  Just use an old coffee can if they are available.  poke some holes in it, simple and creative.


----------



## nkira (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, that's right the cylindrical bucket, bottom you stuff with paper...

I am making something like this,


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2009)

Jesus $60  think they are $15 here.


----------



## nkira (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah I know, I checked the price on few online stores & then decided not to buy...here they just wanna rip people off.


----------



## nkira (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pics are here... *

Ok, Here are the snaps, the coal starter worked really well!! 

I used a digital temp indicator to get the idea about how hot it runs.

How do you guys stabilize the temp? I know you have to use the valve in combination with the other air inlets, but suppose you needed 160 F for cooking then how do you set it, how much time do you allow to stabilize the temp?

Right now with 1 bottom inlet & the valve full open the temp stabilized at 185 F (85 C).

I just opened the second bottom inlet, will post the temp soon.


----------



## nkira (Dec 5, 2009)

Forgot to mention that all temps were measured at the second grill from top.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2009)

Guess it all depends on what you are cooking.

I am typically 215 - 240  It is all about controlling the air flow, partially opening vents and closing vents.

I haven't really done any high heat stuff. ie 350.


----------



## nkira (Dec 5, 2009)

My folks prefer well done style cooking, so I guess i'll settle for the upper temperature range. 

I am thinking about smoking whole chicken or lamb ribs...just hunting for some decent beginner recipe.

Iain, What were you cooking at 240 F? Fairly high temp.

I read that once you know the weight of the meat & the target temp, then the target time should be roughly 15 to 30mins per pound.

Please share your cooking times n temps with weight if possible.


Oh, by the way this new iSpy feature is cool, very handy to keep track of active threads.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2009)

240 is pretty low.  I wouldn't really cook any lower then 210.

What part of the lamb are you cooking?

I typically do larger cuts  Full shoulder of pork or a packer brisket  weighing anywhere from 12-18lbs

There are a lot of variables that impact cook times,  meat marbling, outside temp.

A full shoulder is close to an hour a lb.  But I am looking for an internal temp of 195ish.


----------



## nkira (Dec 5, 2009)

I really want to do lamb ribs, they look so tempting!!

I can't decide between whole chicken & lamb ribs....

Iain, How would you cook lamb ribs? Suppose well done style.


Btw the temp just crossed 320 F (160 C)......


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2009)

That would be a tough one for me.  Never done them, but I guess it would be similar to actual ribs.

Or are you talking a rack of lamb?

basic 
how to cook ribs.... 
make sure to pull of back membrane.
Season 
I would let the seasoning sit on the meat for a few hours in the fridge.
Pull out 30 mins before cooking to bring closer to room temp.
Temp for smoker about 225.
On for 2 hrs
then wrap in tin foil for another hour with a mop on it.
Should be good as gold after that.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2009)

nkira said:


> Btw the temp just crossed 320 F (160 C)......




Get the temp down.  Close a valve. I would keep a chart of what the valves are at and where the temp stabilizes at so you learn the little tricks to control the heat.


----------



## nkira (Dec 5, 2009)

That's what I am doing, there nothing inside the drum, I am just breaking in the unit....I might start cooking tomorrow.

I have a feeling that I should have allowed the drum to run on the valve full open for more time to see where the temp stabilized.....cos with one bottom inlet open & valve full open the temp was 185 F (85 C). I waited 10 mins before opening the last air inlet.


----------



## nkira (Dec 5, 2009)

The highest temp was 365 F (185 C) & then the coals burned out....I will run it again with valve full + 1 inlet to see where the temp stabilizes....& then I start cooking!!! Hehahaha!!.....control control...


----------



## suprfast (Dec 5, 2009)

Expect it to take 1-1.5 hours to get such a large area to stabilize.  Also cook by temp, not by time.  Time is a good indicator on checking, but not for cooking.  Food can be dried out, or for you WAYYYYYYYY overdone.  

The temps we suggest 220-250° are actual temp of the internal heat from the charcoal.  This is not what we are bringing the food to.  If you smoke too low you run the risk of food contamination.  You have a small window to of error for items such as poultry to go from raw to a cooked stage otherwise bacteria will start to grow(salmonella etc)

Here is what i do.  

1)Get charcoal into starter lit
2)arrange second batch of charcoal into (this will be your actual fuel source) into the drum.  Add wood to liking.
3) once the charcoal in the starter turns white add to one side of the charcoal basket in the drum.  Dont add all to the dead center.  The key here is using the minion method for time
Firing Up Your Weber Bullet - The Virtual Weber Bullet
4)open up valves and keep lid on top.  Should start getting smoky.  allow temps to rise to whatever temp you want(225-250F) before adding meat.  
5)add meat and monitor temps for the first 30minutes or so(until you get a hang of how your smoker works)  Temps will spike or drop during this period.  Do not crank the temp up because temps dropped, allow them to gradually get back up.  You just threw a huge piece of cold meat and the temps will attempt to readjust.  

This sums up what you need to do.  If you do large pieces of meat and looking for pulling(shredding) it you will hit a plateau for about an hour or so.  Do not crank the temps up looking for a faster cook.  This is where are the muscle starts to break down.

Ask any more question, Ian and I should be able to answer all you have
kris


----------



## nkira (Dec 6, 2009)

Little by little I am getting the hang of it....

I have decided to cook whole chicken, with skin.

I am also thinking about brining the chicken. 

Now one thing I cant decide is to marinade the chicken or dry rub it after the brining. 

Will the skin allow the dry rub to penetrate it? Sauce Marinade seems better option here....what do you think?

I have been reading this All About BBQ

Has any one tried the brining?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2009)

Brineing will make it more moist and bring some additional flavours in.

I usually brine for larger birds.

Kris has cooked in oven at high temp to crisp up.  Something you may want to consider.  The skin doesn't turn out the greatest smoking.


----------



## nkira (Dec 6, 2009)

I do have a large oven so i'll use it to crisp up....

Iain, How do you brine birds?...time, recipe.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2009)

I brine overnight.

typically a shit load of salt and sugar Rosemary and some oranges. And Ice water.  The Brine has to remain ice cold to keep bacteria away.

The give it a good wash off.


----------



## nkira (Dec 6, 2009)

Today I am running the drum again with lot more coal & with various air inlet combination, allowing around 1 hour for each setting so as to get better idea.

I will post the air inlet setting, time & temp when the trials over.


----------



## nkira (Dec 6, 2009)

kris, that article about minion method is really good, it answered few of my questions.

Thanks for the link.



suprfast said:


> Expect it to take 1-1.5 hours to get such a large area to stabilize.  Also cook by temp, not by time.  Time is a good indicator on checking, but not for cooking.  Food can be dried out, or for you WAYYYYYYYY overdone.
> 
> The temps we suggest 220-250° are actual temp of the internal heat from the charcoal.  This is not what we are bringing the food to.  If you smoke too low you run the risk of food contamination.  You have a small window to of error for items such as poultry to go from raw to a cooked stage otherwise bacteria will start to grow(salmonella etc)
> 
> ...


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2009)

Check the forum on that site as well.  That is where I learned a ton of info.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 6, 2009)

Is it snowing in your neck of the woods Ian?  I have a few tri tips ill be doing in a week.  Ive been battling the flu(not swine, dont eat pork much.wahahah)
for a few days and my hunger and will to do anything is low


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Is it snowing in your neck of the woods Ian?  I have a few tri tips ill be doing in a week.  Ive been battling the flu(not swine, dont eat pork much.wahahah)
> for a few days and my hunger and will to do anything is low



Suprisingly no snow... but cold enough for it.

I might get the smoker going next weekend.  Little pork butt action


----------



## nkira (Dec 7, 2009)

Whats with the fever?? For last few days I have been feeling feverish too but strangely it only happens in the evening..  otherwise whole day I feel fine.

Going to doc tomorrow.



suprfast said:


> Is it snowing in your neck of the woods Ian?  I have a few tri tips ill be doing in a week.  Ive been battling the flu(not swine, dont eat pork much.wahahah)
> for a few days and my hunger and will to do anything is low


----------



## suprfast (Dec 7, 2009)

just the standard fever that im fighting.  Im sure people are all worried that it might be the swine flu.  If this is the swine flu, bring it on.  It really feels like the once a year fever i get.  Once it passes ill have more motivation to bbq.  Should have two to three days left of this.
kris


----------



## nkira (Dec 7, 2009)

Here are the temp readings with various air inlet combination's,

Burning Coals dumped in drum @ 25 Deg C / 7.45 PM / 1 Air inlet + Valve full open.

8.05 PM - 100 C
8.55 PM - 100.5 C
9.10 PM - 115 C

1 Air Inlet + Valve half closed

9.35 PM - 118 C

1 Air Inlet (Valve Closed)

10.30 PM - 116 C

Only Valve @ more than half close

11.15 PM - 101 C
11.50 PM - 86 C

Only Valve @ Opened a bit more than half

12.15 PM - 99 C
12.30 PM - 100 C
01.20 PM - 88.9 C

And finally morning,

09.00 AM - 40 C 

After running this test I think I will be using following setting's

Lamb - Only Valve as air inlet
Fish - same as above
Poultry - 1 Air Inlet + Valve (adjust valve to get desired temp range)


This Wednesday night I will brine whole chicken & start smoking the next day at around 6 PM so it will be ready by 8.30 - 9.00 PM.

Should I dry rub or marinade the chicken?.....What will give better flavor?

Please suggest,


----------



## suprfast (Dec 8, 2009)

I always dry rub.  Depending on what you dry rub with will result in a tasty bark(outside burtness goodness yummyness).  

Also, dont assume the temps will be one valve = X°C.  Always use a thermometer.  You should be smoking between 107°C and 121°C.  Anything lower might smoke too slow and allow bacteria to form on the food.  It would be the same principle of laying meat on the counter for a few hours and forgetting about it.  

food safety first, ALWAYS(that is how i practice in my kitchen).  I also wash my hands close to 15 times when preparing the meat.  I wash ever single time i go from the meat to the rub, etc...

kris


----------



## nkira (Dec 8, 2009)

OK got it, btw is it OK to brine & then dry rub the chicken with skin? What is the normal practice?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2009)

nkira said:


> OK got it, btw is it OK to brine & then dry rub the chicken with skin? What is the normal practice?



Absolutely Brine just brings moisture and flavour into the meat.  

Just rinse off the bird,pat dry and apply rub.


----------



## nkira (Dec 8, 2009)

OK Cool! <Goes off to googling dry rub recipes>


----------



## nkira (Dec 8, 2009)

This is what I am gonna do,

Honey Brined Chicken with Lemon and Sage Recipe : Review : Michael Symon : Food Network

For dry rub,

*Ingredients*


1/4 cup paprika
2 tablespoons granulated garlic
2 tablespoons granulated onion
2 teaspoons peppercorns
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon chili powder
2 tablespoons cumin seed, toasted
3 tablespoons coriander seed, toasted
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup light brown sugar


----------



## suprfast (Dec 8, 2009)

I like symon.  He is a very creative up and coming chef.  Funny on iron chef too
kris


----------



## nkira (Dec 24, 2009)

Finally lamb meat is getting smoked as I post....

Kris, I have few question regarding mopping sauce, do you use it? I mean for other than ribs.

And some more queries,

Do you turn the meat in middle of smoking so it gets evenly crispy from all sides?

When do you apply mopping sauce, in the end or every hour?

The drum is burning steadily at 248 F.....@ around 10PM it should get ready...

I want it to hit target internal temp of 160 F to 165 F..

After reaching desired internal temp, how long to keep it smoking?


----------



## nkira (Dec 24, 2009)

Temp went to 285F, trying to bring it down.....to 250F.

Btw has anyone tried using anthracite aka black coal, hard coal, stone coal for BBQ?

It has the highest carbon count and contains the fewest impurities of all coals & Anthracite ignites with difficulty and burns with a short, blue, and smokeless flame. In southwest Wales, anthracite was burned as a domestic fuel from the medieval period or earlier.

All info from wiki.


----------



## nkira (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's how it turned out...tasted amazing! But there was a temp spike & that made outer cook faster, so it was bit undone inside. 

But overall it was great!


----------



## nkira (Dec 24, 2009)

The last snap..


----------



## suprfast (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks very very good for the first time.  Dont worry too much about mops unless its a huge roast.  use whatever fuel source you feel comfortable using and get used to it.  Im a fan of regular kingsford charcoal but others feel its not up to par.  ive never had issues.  Keep them coming.  Ive done a few smokes and forgot to post pics, shame on me
kris


----------



## nkira (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks bro...

The meat pieces were very uneven thickness..so the thin ones cooked faster and better, the thicker one looked very nice from outside but as i said they were bit undone from inside.

Today I am gonna do my second batch for some folks who are celebrating X'mas, yesterday was just trial to see how it goes, so I can improvise it today.

I liked it much better with mopping...I used brush & used ready made bbq sauce mixed with tomato sauce....folks said it was too sweet & salt was less...today I will try to fix that.

We don't get onion & garlic powder here, so I used freshly ground garlic & onion paste...worked Ok. 

One thing I understood is that the charcoals I am using need more time to stabilize. Such things will eventually add up & I will finally get the hang n feel of it.

Thanks Kris, it's all cos of you I got into this & I have to say that the feeling of cooking great food n sharing it is simply unmatched.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 24, 2009)

Wowing people is what makes me happy about smoking.  Around here people have a conception of BBQ being hot dogs, hamburgers, or carne asada(thin sliced bottom round with seasoning, usually used for mexican dishes), and the terrible throw a tri tip in the back and let it get charcoal black on the outside and still raw on the inside(or just black all the way through).  I have found very few people locally that appreciate what i do, but they love the food.  I guess that would explain the 10K fast food places in town.  Good food, is not FAST FOOD.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 24, 2009)

okay, ive been a bad foodie and have not been sharing.







Smoked pre cooked ham with a brown sugar rub of my own.  

Smoked beef something or other.  couldnt find any tri tips at the store that were not 7.00/lb(im not paying that EVER)

apple and maple wood are the flavor sources.  I love the rotisserie mod, its by far the best thing ive done.  I also added a plate in my charcoal basket to allow for smaller loads of charcoal for small smokes.  Works great and makes me want to smoke daily.  Im out of school for the break so hopefully you will see more of me.

kris


----------



## nkira (Dec 24, 2009)

Kris, where are you hosting all this images? It's much better than thumbnails....


----------



## suprfast (Dec 24, 2009)

Picasa 3: Free download from Google

You basically leave everything on your hard drive(you can put provisions for where it searches) and it will auto scan each folder for changes.  i label all my food like this

Pictures
---------
BBQ
---------
meat(beef chicken pork lamb)
----------
date
----------
It will separate it all leaving nice and clean folders when it uploads automatically.  Photobucket sucks
kris


----------



## nkira (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, got it.

Thanks!

Planning to smoke some fishes.....you done any?


----------



## suprfast (Dec 28, 2009)

i did a salmon with a maple marinade.  came out just a tad too sweet but very very tasty
i guess it was called salmon candy or something.  Im not a fan of too sweet.  You want to smoke a little higher temps.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 29, 2009)

Corned beef and kraut anyone?? Better known as Reuben.









































Russian Rye, Thousand Island, Swiss Cheese, Kraut, and of course Corned Beef.  Kosher Dill on the side.  mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## suprfast (Dec 29, 2009)

This wasnt BBQ, but it has to go here.






1LB ground sirloin
1/2LB of ground lamb
1/2LB ground pork

Bunch of seasoning, egg, bread crumbs, mushrooms, red onion, and LOVE

kris


----------



## suprfast (Jan 3, 2010)

Moving up in the world.  Just picked up a Kodak Zi8 pocket camcorder HD.  Im liking it a lot so far.  Better than my old Canon with digital tapes.

Some meaty goodness for everyone
YouTube - Baby back ribs and Dino bones I

YouTube - Baby back ribs and Dino bones II


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 3, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Corned beef and kraut anyone?? Better known as Reuben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have any idea just how hungry those pictures made me?


----------



## suprfast (Jan 3, 2010)

I find it hard to workout when all i want to do is cook and eat, but i manage.  Good thing slow cooking allows me in between time to workout.

Anyone have any requests
kris


----------



## suprfast (Jan 5, 2010)

It looks like this will be my main place to post my BBQ food.  I just ventured back on the BBQ forum that i used to frequent and realized why i stopped going there in the first place.
global warming: where is it? - SMF - Smoking Meat Forums
I know i purposely will get myself kicked off of their but cmon.  I hate idiot inbreds, and yes they actually have one member that probably was an offspring of his sister and dad.
Hillbilly Drum Build - SMF - Smoking Meat Forums
Travcoman45
Really, do you need to type like that?  Imagine how he sounds when he talks.
Oh well, more love for my fellow weight lifters.  They were upset when i said my biceps were bigger than their smokers(17" round baby).  Fuck em.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 9, 2010)

I have been busy.  Im trying to perfect new rubs and perfect the meat itself.  Trial and error means i eat.  Also looking for a horizontal offset, so if anyone in central california has one let me know.

Now these are dyno ribs.  I think im going to start making one of these for myself with no sauce.  The flavor of the rub and melting beef fat is to die for.


























The baby backs i did with it.  Im officially NOT a fan of baby backs.  They are over hyped pieces of meat that can quickly dry out with little flavor compared to the spare rib(st louis is the only style from here on out)






My newest rub.  I really really like this one.  I borrowed it from Craig "meathead"






Yes they are cooked, i assure you this.  





WHAT.  what is this.  A sneak peak for tomorrow.  Im waking up at 5am to get the smoker going for a 4lb brisket flat.  Wish me luck it really is my first one.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

Since you're out west, get friendly with some Armenians.

They have this special smokey BBQ called a khorovadz - heavenly!


----------



## suprfast (Jan 9, 2010)

Of the few armenians i have visited they were all rude.  Small sample though.  We have a melting pot here in CA though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Of the few armenians i have visited they were all rude. Small sample though. We have a melting pot here in CA though.


 
They all pissed off bc their woman are as short and hairy as they are. 


Their korovadz however is a BBQ wonder to behold!


----------



## suprfast (Jan 9, 2010)

j-pet said:


> They all pissed off bc their woman are as short and hairy as they are.
> 
> 
> Their korovadz however is a BBQ wonder to behold!



now thats funny shit.  Ill look into the bbq side.  I love bbq, who doesnt.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 10, 2010)

Time to finish up what i was teasing you on.



























pulled pork action


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2010)

You don't wrap your ribs in Tinfoil?


----------



## suprfast (Jan 11, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> You don't wrap your ribs in Tinfoil?



Im trying different techniques.  I dont like the mushy braised meat from the wrapping in foil.  I might try it again without liquid next time.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 13, 2010)

new pics for the latest modification on the drum.  I decided to add some baffles to keep DIRECT HEAT(flames, flare  ups) off the food.  I think this will work but trial and error tomorrow night.






















Kris


----------



## suprfast (May 3, 2010)

Been forever since I bumped this.  Shame on me, i have lots to share.  BTW, my baffle setup above didnt work.  

Drool on this bad boy shit.

DOES THAT SAY PRIME





Put this on direct heat on my little weber smokey joe.  Med RARE please.


----------



## suprfast (May 3, 2010)

For the chicken lovers





Slowed down the shutter.  Main reason I dont like lump is the fireworks.





Smoked at 400°F with pecan chunks





MMMMONEY SHOT


----------



## suprfast (May 3, 2010)

Last but not least, a jew's kryptonite

PASTRAMI





Thick slices here.  Normally i pull out the slicer, but too lazy to clean it





Oh heck, why not this bad boy too
STANDING RIB ROAST FTW










Yea, I converted my drum smoker over with a rotisserie.  





Sadly i ate it all and didnt take any more pics of that bad boy.  

Okay two more.  Forgot how much i love bbq

Shredded beef sammies





LAST ONE.  I had left over pastrami so i decided to do a play on it with pizza





Homemade pizza is the best.  This one got a tad browner than i wanted.

Enjoy.  

BTW, not 56K/vegetarian friendly.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2010)

You are the God of BBQ


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2010)

How is the high heat on the chicken when Smoking?

Make it crisp up better?


----------



## suprfast (May 4, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> How is the high heat on the chicken when Smoking?
> 
> Make it crisp up better?



It sure does.  Im actually a huge fan of high heat smoking now.  I havent tried ribs yet but most of the other smokes have been at 325°F or higher.  Not only do i have a finished product quickly, but i still get smoke penetration, a better bark, and a decent product.  Some of the smokes havent been as TENDER, but its only marginal.


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2010)

suprfast said:


> It sure does.  Im actually a huge fan of high heat smoking now.  I havent tried ribs yet but most of the other smokes have been at 325°F or higher.  Not only do i have a finished product quickly, but i still get smoke penetration, a better bark, and a decent product.  Some of the smokes havent been as TENDER, but its only marginal.




Interesting... have you done a brisket high heat?  I have seen a few doing that.


----------



## suprfast (May 4, 2010)

I havent found a brisket worth buying lately.  Last two i bought came out tasting like crud(cheaper briskets).  I need a choice, but i can not find a source.  Even Costco has been hit and miss.  

You might be able to appreciate this.
Check out my newest toy.
http://www.rocksbarbque.com/


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2010)

suprfast said:


> I havent found a brisket worth buying lately.  Last two i bought came out tasting like crud(cheaper briskets).  I need a choice, but i can not find a source.  Even Costco has been hit and miss.
> 
> You might be able to appreciate this.
> Check out my newest toy.
> http://www.rocksbarbque.com/



Yeah gonna try one here shortly.  Curious about doing a high heat one.

dead link.


----------



## suprfast (May 4, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah gonna try one here shortly.  Curious about doing a high heat one.
> 
> dead link.



Oh what the hell.  Its similar to the digiQ.  Not sure if you have heard of the computer controlled fan systems for smokers?


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Oh what the hell.  Its similar to the digiQ.  Not sure if you have heard of the computer controlled fan systems for smokers?




Oh yeah nice.

Of course I have... that is sweet.  Set it and forget it lol.  Other then putting more fuel in.

What did you have to do to get it rigged up to your smoker?


----------



## suprfast (May 4, 2010)

The white box is the stoker.  Black box is my wireless gaming adapter that I used for my xbox.  Now I can control all function of the "STOKER" from inside the house on my PC.  I can raise and lower temps.  

350°F look at the consistency.





There was a little SS plate that i connected to a 5cfm fan to the bottom of my drum inlet.  I close all other sources of intake and let the fan do all the work.  Its not a needed TOY, but sure is fun to have.  I like to do more during the day then have to check the temps every hour or so.  Alarms on my computer speakers will blare if the temps are too high too low or the food is done.  The fan does all the work.


----------



## roastchicken (May 4, 2010)

You take BBQ to the next level...trruely AWESOME


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2010)

suprfast said:


> The white box is the stoker.  Black box is my wireless gaming adapter that I used for my xbox.  Now I can control all function of the "STOKER" from inside the house on my PC.  I can raise and lower temps.
> 
> 350°F look at the consistency.
> 
> ...



Very sweet  that temp control is amazing... how much that run you?


----------



## suprfast (May 4, 2010)

I dont even remember.  I think it was 280.00USD.  Its not needed, but sure does help when you dont want to sit over a flame all day.  Some people dont believe in it, i love gadgets.  You can also access your computer via remote from an iphone(or any other smart phone) and control and monitor your que.

I read a story that one guy was out and about running late and he just dialed into his IP, turned the temp down, and the food didnt over cook after running an hour late home.  

This is like a crock pot, ONLY COOLER.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, I am a bad bad boy.  Lamb + smoke = Heaven


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2010)

shanks?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2010)

shanks.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 8, 2010)

Shanks, and mighty tasty shanks


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2010)

They look damn good...

Break it down for me how you prepped that.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 8, 2010)

Rubbed the shanks with Olive Oil to act as an adhesive for the rub.  I sprinkled each ingredient separately because I wanted the herbs to get the best adhesion.  After the oil, I applied thyme, then rosemary, then sea salt, crushed black pepper, then my favorite granulated garlic.  

I set the smoker to 300°F and to my surprise they finished FAST.  Maybe 2 hours.  I thought they would take longer because this is one tough piece of meat.  They came out beautiful and the taste was amazing.  I will be doing these again.  

I have a brisket I will be doing Wed.  I cannot wait.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2010)

Shanks are absolutely amazin....loads of Flavour..... I will definitely be trying these.... they look awesome.

Can't wait to see your brisket.  I haven't had luck or enjoyed the briskets I have done.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Shanks are absolutely amazin....loads of Flavour..... I will definitely be trying these.... they look awesome.
> 
> Can't wait to see your brisket.  I haven't had luck or enjoyed the briskets I have done.



My very first brisket was top notch.  The 3 others I have done have been Eh.  I think I get beginners luck very often and hoping these shanks were not another example of that luck.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 26, 2010)

Whats up bitches.  Just got a new smoker AGAIN.  This time a traeger little texas elite.  I had to sell the charcoal in favor of something safer for my apartment that we moved to and this might be the ultimate smoker(for me).

Anyhow, you do not want to see me type, you want to see my meat.

Peanut oil(I have a huge amount of this from deep frying turkeys, and I used it since it would not flavor the meat any), 
then weber beer can chicken seasoning(I think this is a great earthy tasting quick fix)
Lastly, Bear Mountain apple pellets.







I sauced one just for comparison reasons, and my wife and I went to down on the unsauced one.  Oh well, lunch for tomorrow.










To me poultry was the ultimate test.  I can do porks, I can do beefs, I could NEVER do chicken, until now.

Stay tuned.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 26, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Whats up bitches.  Just got a new smoker AGAIN.  This time a traeger little texas elite.  I had to sell the charcoal in favor of something safer for my apartment that we moved to and this might be the ultimate smoker(for me).
> 
> Anyhow, you do not want to see me type, you want to see my meat.
> 
> ...



Man, I'd kill for a piece of that right now!


----------



## suprfast (Aug 27, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Man, I'd kill for a piece of that right now!



I told me wife that same thing.  

Thanks man.  BBQ is a part of a bodybuilders diet.  Now I just have to get that bodybuilder part down.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks delicious as always bro.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 27, 2010)

suprfast said:


> I told me wife that same thing.
> 
> Thanks man.  BBQ is a part of a bodybuilders diet.  Now I just have to get that bodybuilder part down.



Yeah, me too. I actually haven't done any bodybuilding in awhile, but don't tell anyone.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 12, 2010)

Just picked up a weber one touch gold kettle.  Can't wait to put this to good use and share the final product.  Can you say addicted to barbeques?  This will have been my 15 different bbq


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2010)

this is the the kind of thread a dieter should be looking at


----------



## suprfast (Sep 12, 2010)

Reminds me of a shirt I used to wear, "high in protein, low in carbs"


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Reminds me of a shirt I used to wear, "high in protein, low in carbs"


 
yeah . . shame most kind of bbq loaded full of fat too . . I would kill for 5lb of ribs right now


----------



## suprfast (Sep 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> yeah . . shame most kind of bbq loaded full of fat too . . I would kill for 5lb of ribs right now



I have smoked many things and the beauty of the fat is it drips off the meat.  Sure there will be some fat left but most of it is rendered off or worst case you can just cut the large portions of fat if there are any.  

For this reason I choose baby backs over spares, even though the spares have better "marbling".  

BBQ is only as fatty as the man or woman behind the grill.  I try my best to do as lean as possible without sacrificing flavor.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 15, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmm, I think I did it this time.

Took a whole fryer and cut it into sections.  Coated with peanut oil, sea salt, and CBP.  Smoked with pecan then sauced with bbq sauce.  Daughter approved.  











I had the breast piece with skin on.  Weight about 14oz with bones and skin after cooking.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## suprfast (Sep 16, 2010)

oh baby, flank steak.  Becoming one of my favorite cuts of beef.  It is lean and tasty.  Med rare.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

suprfast said:


> oh baby, flank steak.  Becoming one of my favorite cuts of beef.  It is lean and tasty.  Med rare.



Yum!


----------



## suprfast (Sep 17, 2010)

Just picked up yet another toy/accessory for my bbq's.  This time it was for the new kettle.  Smokenator 1000 

I could have just used firebricks but opted to spend money and make it classy.

Be on the look out, I am feeling a brisket is in store soon.
The plus side is I am no longer sick and will start using up all this protein again with my workouts.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Sep 21, 2010)

oops, i did it again.  

I love some shredded beef.  Okay, its not shredded because I was starving and decided to pull it a tad early and "cube" it.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 5, 2010)

Its been awhile but I have been playing with chicken breasts, skin on, bone in.  I do believe that i hate JUST chicken breasts.  Smoking them with the bone and skin on(for a crispy bite) adds another depth of flavor.  It is minimal fat too.  Skin on chicken breast that is 12oz is probably 20g of fat.  Sounds good to me.


Smoked on my weber gasser with cherry and apple pellets.  MMMMMMMM


----------



## suprfast (Mar 11, 2011)

Well WTF.  I havent been posting shit.

Smoked this using a different method today.  I liked it more than the regular traditional method I was using.











Sorry pics sucked.  Droids make for a great phone, lousy camera.  Cant complain, since it makes CALLS


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Just picked up yet another toy/accessory for my bbq's.  This time it was for the new kettle.  Smokenator 1000
> 
> I could have just used firebricks but opted to spend money and make it classy.
> 
> ...


I bought this a year and half ago for our Weber.  We love it!  We are actually smoking a chicken tomorrow on it


----------



## suprfast (Mar 11, 2011)

Jodi said:


> I bought this a year and half ago for our Weber.  We love it!  We are actually smoking a chicken tomorrow on it



Didnt use it tonight, tried something else.  I too love it(even though the real rednecks prefer fire bricks, their sisters, and a budweiser).  If i dont change up my Que every few months I drive myself crazy.  I always think there is a new way to do something(and im usually WRONG).  

BTW, you married?  If not im about to swoop on by.  Girl after my heart.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 11, 2011)

Jodi said:


> I bought this a year and half ago for our Weber.  We love it!  We are actually smoking a chicken tomorrow on it



Do you use the little water tray it came with?  
Definately would like to get my hands on a WSM, unless this finds its way in the garage(MRS Suprfast if you are stalking me and reading this, then you know what to buy me).
Vertical Smokers


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, I do use the little water tray.  I never smoked anything before until I got the smokenator 1000.  BTW - best name EVER!!  I'm still learning how to do this.  I was just reading about the stoker and thinking I may get that.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 11, 2011)

Jodi said:


> Yes, I do use the little water tray.  I never smoked anything before until I got the smokenator 1000.  BTW - best name EVER!!  I'm still learning how to do this.  I was just reading about the stoker and thinking I may get that.



The stoker(ive owned it, love it, and will buy another when i get a smoker that needs it) would be too big for the kettle.  I know, i tried it when i had it.  The smallest 5cfm fan was just too much air.  

Did i mention I loved it though.





Meant to add, if you have any questions let me know.  I love talking bbq, but you are required to post food pics here  , no matter the outcome.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

I will post a picture of my chicken i'm smoking tomorrow 

Well, darn!  That stoker sounded fun but I don't plan on buying a new grill/smoker.  I have the weber, smokenator and a propane grill for quick cooking.  That's enough for now   Do they sell anything like that for the Weber Kettle?  I have the 22" one.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 11, 2011)

Jodi said:


> I will post a picture of my chicken i'm smoking tomorrow
> 
> Well, darn!  That stoker sounded fun but I don't plan on buying a new grill/smoker.  I have the weber, smokenator and a propane grill for quick cooking.  That's enough for now   Do they sell anything like that for the Weber Kettle?  I have the 22" one.



I would look at a maverick et-73 thermometer.  Its remote so you can stay inside when it...uh...rains or snows in AZ??  

There is a guru also, but that is the same thing for all basic purposes.  The kettle is too small to need any assistance.  only thing I would suggest is keeping the vents more open than the paper manual states.  Creosote starts to build up fast. 


If i were to add any one item to the kettle it would be this
Weber Charcoal Grill Kettle Rotisserie Kit 22 inch 2290 on eBay!

followed by this
Ribolator

and possibly this
http://kettlepizza.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/microsoft-word-kettlepizzaoveninstructions.pdf

Im a bbq whore, sorry Jodi.  

Ask away.  If you plan on trying something new, tips, tricks(i consider myself a beginner though  )


----------



## MusBuildFast (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of ribs lately, though only have the oven. I'm feeling inspired by the McGyver home made smoker.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2011)

OK, here is our chicken did today.  My cheap ass digital thermometer screwed yup and the ending internal temp was about 175 before I took it off.  Normally I take it off at 165 and let it rest for 30 mins.  Still juicy and yummy.  My fiance doesn't like a lot of seasoning  so I brine it for 4 hours, pat dry, rub with olive oil and season with pepper and salt.  I used mesquite today.  The skin is yummy and you can see the juices running out after we sliced it


----------



## suprfast (Mar 12, 2011)

Jodi said:


> OK, here is our chicken did today.  My cheap ass digital thermometer screwed yup and the ending internal temp was about 175 before I took it off.  Normally I take it off at 165 and let it rest for 30 mins.  Still juicy and yummy.  My fiance doesn't like a lot of seasoning  so I brine it for 4 hours, pat dry, rub with olive oil and season with pepper and salt.  I used mesquite today.  The skin is yummy and you can see the juices running out after we sliced it



Love the color of the skin.  Very nice Jodi.  Keep it coming, this thread is for everyone to add to.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks.  It came out really good.  It's really hard to keep the temp steady with the smokenator but for first novice smokers I think it's great.  Still novice here but maybe next  year we can step it up, who knows.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 12, 2011)

K





Jodi said:


> Thanks.  It came out really good.  It's really hard to keep the temp steady with the smokenator but for first novice smokers I think it's great.  Still novice here but maybe next  year we can step it up, who knows.



When I get to my laptop ul show you some tricks.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool!  Thanks


----------



## suprfast (Mar 19, 2011)

Jodi, didnt forget about you.  Who knew a dual BS in accounting and finance would be so time consuming.  

Spring break means bbq and bbq means pics.


Been dieing for some ribs.  Actually went out to famous daves because I didnt have time to smoke them and was quite impressed, and happy.  7/10

I am trying a new method here by bring some foil wrapped around the flap of the grate to act as another heat shield.  Not sure if it will work, nor do i really care i just wanted to load as much charcoal up as i could to limit going outside.  Chunks of hickory just cause and the tray on the bottom is filled with water. Seeing if i can make it mimic a WSM a little more.  Again, not sure if any of this works, but I have a need to change things a million times before I just leave it.  Can you see the smokenator 






Now for one of the biggest, cheapest, and simplest tricks.  Binder Clips.  WHAT THE HELL ARE THOSE.  Yea, i said that same thing.  They clamp down on the sides just enough to keep the lid as secured as possible without any major modifications.  I think they are 3/4" clips.  I use 2-3 clips just to keep the gaps to a minimal.  If I wanted to get all crazy I would use some sort of high temp foam sealant, but thats too much work.  









Another thing I did was mark the lever so I know without opening the lid about how open/closed I am.  Not sure if you have the silver or gold.  As you can see I have the gold.  I have closed, about 1/4, half, and full open(obviously anything past full open is still full open) marked.  





Not too sure if they are many other tricks other than a good thermometer(or at the minimum any thermometer).  

Cruise around on BBQ Ribs Recipes, Barbecue Recipes, Grilling Recipes, Baby Back Ribs, Barbecue Spare Ribs, Outdoor Cooking, Rating Barbecue Grills and Smokers 
I have used his rub for pork and truly love it.  Best part about this rub, its free(sorta).  just has a recipe and you put it together at home.  No need to buy anyone else's stuff.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2011)

We do the clips as well. Actually we have big spring clamps. We have also marked the bottom of the weber too to quarter, half and full.   We have the gold too. Let me know how it works with you lifting the grate up. We have he issue about being able to use large chunks of wood in the smokenator as well and id like to know if that works. Next weeken we are doing a sirloin roast.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 19, 2011)

Jodi said:


> We do the clips as well. Actually we have big spring clamps. We have also marked the bottom of the weber too to quarter, half and full.   We have the gold too. Let me know how it works with you lifting the grate up. We have he issue about being able to use large chunks of wood in the smokenator as well and id like to know if that works. Next weeken we are doing a sirloin roast.



So far so good.  I just opened it up to check on it after and hour and loaded up a tad more charcoal and a few more pieces of wood.  I go through charcoal a little faster than the smokenator says because I refuse to leave the vents on top closed at all.  Too much creosote builds up.  I have used chips but they burn up so fast that i doubt they do anything.  The chunks are where its at for charcoal grills.  

Give it a shot next weekend(hell just burn some charcoal this weekend and play around).  I bought a huge bag of royal oak all natural briquettes and have been quite happy with them. 
Royal Oak 10426 Charcoal Briquettes 40 lb
That is just for reference.  The RO lump is nice too but the uniform of the briq is easier.  What are you using for fuel?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2011)

I just use kingsford charcoal. Is this bigger/better?  Kingsford is expensive.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 19, 2011)

Jodi said:


> I just use kingsford charcoal. Is this bigger/better?  Kingsford is expensive.



It truly is a matter of preference.  I first started off with kingsford blue bags cause I didnt know any better.  Nothing truly is wrong with it, but for me its a personal thing.  Knowing that the blue bag is filled with weird chemicals that "can" find its way to my food is a reason for me not to use it.  The Comp(pretty cheap at costco a few times a year, the blue is super cheap at HD and lowes once a year) uses a borax coating from the trays to help release from the mold.  Does it get on the food, I have no idea.  

I am sure I can que up some food for some of the Bio professor colleagues of mine and we might use it to study chemical results, but I am sure we would just eat it. 

Lump charcoal is just wood, no added binders or chemicals(I do not include the chemical reactions that occur when making lump) and RO posted above as well as a few others are 100% natural and the release chemical is nothing more than a vegetable based release agent.  Call me a BBQ hippie if you will(if that is even allowed).  After scrolling through many forums they swear by kingsford, but I am begging to differ with them from different stand points.  these are people that use oil drums to make bbq's from, PASS.  Of course they are going to go the cheapest route possible.  My drums were 100% brand new and the piece of mind for a few extra dollars was worth it all for me.  

I have a feeling I may have not answered your question, sorry.  

Kingsford are actually smaller than this specific RO.  Finding it can be a pain.  The RO briq itself is about twice the size.  Doubt it means anything but this is a restaurant size bag, maybe its just bigger because its commercial.  The bags are anywhere from 15-20 for a 40lb bag.  no more than .50 / lb from what I have seen.  
That being said Kingsford is still probably the cheapest especially when buying the killer deals from HD and lowes.  Once a year for the past three years I have seen them on sale, but one get one free of the super big bags(HD, has the super big bags, lowes just had the large bags).  
Speak of the devil, they are doing it right now
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
that comes down to roughly .25 / lb.  If you are happy with the charcoal stock up on it.  I have at one time, when i first started, 50 bags of this charcoal.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 19, 2011)

two hours in, roughly two hours to go.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 19, 2011)

Southern style for dinner baby.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow looks great!  Too bad I don't like pork. I want to do beef ribs though. Yummy!  How long did those take to cook. Crust looks awesome.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 19, 2011)

I didnt start liking pork till a couple years ago either.  Its not my go to protein, beef is, always will be(with lamb and game meat being a close second).  

Beef ribs are hands down the best out of the ribs.  Its tastier with little done(salt, pepper, garlic, smoke).  

Took about 4 hours to cook.  Light smoke flavor.  Sugar caramelized nicely for the bark.  Sweet potatoes are the best side dish known to man.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2011)

portion is way to small for my liking


----------



## suprfast (Mar 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> portion is way to small for my liking



You like your portions they way I like my men, BIG.


That was my daughter's plate.  This ten year old can eat.  She went back for seconds.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2011)

what a little champ!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 20, 2011)

suprfast said:


> I didnt start liking pork till a couple years ago either.  Its not my go to protein, beef is, always will be(with lamb and game meat being a close second).
> 
> Beef ribs are hands down the best out of the ribs.  Its tastier with little done(salt, pepper, garlic, smoke).
> 
> Took about 4 hours to cook.  Light smoke flavor.  Sugar caramelized nicely for the bark.  Sweet potatoes are the best side dish known to man.


 I haven't done ribs yet. I'm not even sure how long it takes to smoke beef ribs or even what kind. All I've done so far is beef roasts and chickens. My chickens come out great and I think its because I brine them.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 20, 2011)

Beef ribs are kind of a preference on how you cook them.  Some people like to cook them the same way the cook a steak, others like them to be tender falling off the bone.  

There are two choices for beef ribs.  Beef short ribs(super meaty, awesome taste, cant go wrong with these) and beef back ribs(the part that is cut off from standing rib roasts.  You cant go wrong with either, but the beef short ribs are meatier, and the back ribs are just so damn tasty(but you cant go wrong with either).

I have a picture of my daughter tearing up a beef dino rib.  Ill post it tonight.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Jul 10, 2011)

I just noticed most of my pics are dead, so i will be starting a new thread.


----------

